# Raw for Puppy -advise please.



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello! So I'm on the list for a puppy that was born earlier this week so natually I must spend the next 8 weeks freaking out about everything. :afraid:

I've been feeding Jewel pre-made raw for a few months now and while I haven't seen the dramatic results a lot of people talk about I like that she actually eats now. This is the food - Natural dog food, natural cat food — raw food and pure fish oil pet supplements

I've never had a puppy before so please pardon any of my "so basic it's stupid questions". 

1. Is it 3-5% of the puppy's current weight or expected weight?

2. How many meals do you split that into?

3. They recommend "As far as puppies go higher fat proteins such as our chicken patties and necks are a great base along with three other proteins and fish oil." How are you supposed to feed that? Right now Jewel eats a sleeve of patties of one meat source then I switch her to another but will that mess up a puppy?

4. Would I be better off to feed my puppy Orijen & RMBs for the first few months then move her to raw?

Thanks!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

1) Current weight
2) I also have a toy. I feed twice a day.
3) a week on each protein. I did that with my puppy with no problem.
4) if you believe raw is best why would you feed kibble?

If you were feeding a high quality kibble you probably won't see a big difference in the dog short term. Long term I think you will see it more especially with teeth.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks!

My puppy will be being fed kibble at the breeder's so I thought maybe it would be easier to get her through her puppy growth on what she knows rather than trying to switch her over. 

Just for referance, Jewel is a toy mix but the puppy is a mini.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The reason I mentioned I have a toy is you need to be careful of their sugar. I had no issues with the switch. My breeder was feeding Purina so I did not want to continue him on a low quality food especially as a puppy. You could see how it goes but I doubt your puppy will have any problem switching to raw.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe my breeder is going to be using Acana or the like, they told me a list of kibbles that they wanted me to feed and they were all higher end.

So is a mini going to be big enough at 8-9 weeks to be only having two meals a day? For some reason I have it in my head that she'll need more meals a day.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

My girl came to me already being fed raw, and this is what I've been told and have read- you want to feed the amount of food that is for the ideal adult weight. My breeder sent us with a few prepackaged homemade raw ziplock bags, and she was to eat about a sandwich bag worth a day, divided into three meals. (she is a standard) Puppies need to be fed more often at first, feed 3 meals for the first month or so, then adjust to two. Rotate different protein sources every week or so, I gradually adjusted my girl to rotate every couple days now that she is older. You really don't feed any differently than if they are adults, with the exception of a little extra bone between 4-5 months to make sure they get enough calcium for their growing bones.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

KristaLynn said:


> Hello! So I'm on the list for a puppy that was born earlier this week so natually I must spend the next 8 weeks freaking out about everything. :afraid:
> 
> I've been feeding Jewel pre-made raw for a few months now and while I haven't seen the dramatic results a lot of people talk about I like that she actually eats now. This is the food - Natural dog food, natural cat food — raw food and pure fish oil pet supplements
> 
> ...



1- Current weight- start at the 5% and adjust according to weight gain if needed 
2-8 week old pup i'd feed 3 times a day- 10-12 weeks i back ownto 2 feedings a day. A toy i'd be tempted to stay at 2 feedinga day (My standards get 1x a day after 6 months) 
3- Maintain on one meat source for several weeks then add in new meat sources at a time. Personally i just switch back and forth but for the puppies i introduce it with their regular meat source. until they are closer to 4-5 months. I add Salmon oil from the start several times a week 
4-If your going to go raw go raw from the start- the premade patties will ensure you have a good solid balanced diet. DO transition her from what your breeder fed to the raw over a period of a week (Adult dogs i swap straight over- puppies i always transition) 

K


----------

